# Blu Skillet Ironware



## Noodle Soup (May 24, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with their handforged skillets? I had a chance to handle one at a meeting of the Northwest Blacksmithing Association last weekend and really liked the feel of it. But they are a little on the spendy side for the larger sizes I would be interested in.


----------



## Adrian (May 24, 2015)

Not sure if you can get them in the US, but a drop forged / hand forged one piece pan is made by Turk in Germany. They are extremely good. Thick and very even heat distribution. Not cheap, but they last for ever. I have about 3 dozen of them in our restaurant and half a dozen at home. Indestructible.

http://www.turk-metall.de/cms/index..._id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&lang=en

You can get them on Amazon apparently.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 26, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> Anyone have any experience with their handforged skillets? I had a chance to handle one at a meeting of the Northwest Blacksmithing Association last weekend and really liked the feel of it. But they are a little on the spendy side for the larger sizes I would be interested in.



wow!! beautiful!! 

i'm always looking for a cool ass alternative to a paella pan..clicked on the 13" and my wallet shrieked. wow..


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 27, 2015)

I know what you mean about that paella pan.  I have a collection of Spanish ones so I'm guessing my wife would look very dimly on me finding a reason to buy another right now. But I'm lusting after it for sure.


----------

